# Which Photo Of My Ocean Master Is Best



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Two views of the same Ollech & Wajs Oceanmaster. Which one is most impressive







or not so impressive



























Which one would sell the watch more or less..

Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I prefer the bottom one....


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi jason

Funny how tastes differ. After i'd taken the top photo I was going to delete it but it grew on me and now I like it more than the other.

I think the lower one is bland.

Roy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I prefer the bottom one







Just a nice clear photo of the watch









Mike


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

I prefer the first one, look more attractive.









cheers,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I also prefer the first one, I`m sorry but in comparison the second one looks dull IMHO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you could always play with the second one on the pc


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bottom one for me.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> ←
> ​


prefer the one in the middle!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

[

That's not fair Griff















You know the one in the middles is the two handed MODEL with fantastic jugs (sorry lugs) and is the newer, more rounded version.
















No comparison

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Griff said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > ←
> ...


Thought you might Griff............ a real watch man

Roy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bottom one for me, but then the top one isnt that bad if youve seen any of my photos


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Bottom one for me, but then the top one isnt that bad if youve seen any of my photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen your photos Phil so would hate to comment on them but will believe you.

The first photo was a bad shot that just grew on me....the other just looks too clinical and bland.

At the moment we seem to be split 50/50 on which is the best.

Thanks for your comments.

Roy


----------

